

altMBA – a difficult, time-consuming and expensive new program from Seth Godin - sandebert
http://altmba.com

======
sandebert
Reason for headline: That's the description Seth used on his blog:
[http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2015/05/a-different-...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2015/05/a-different-
way-to-move-forward.html)

